# Popup schliessen und Parent-Frame refreshen



## ajay (31. Januar 2002)

hallo,

ich möchte folgendes realisieren, weiss aber nich wie:

ich habe eingästebuch bei dem sich das formular für einen neuen eintrag in einem neuen popup-fenster öffnet. hat der user alles ausgefüllt und auf OK geklickt, kommt in dem popup eine seite mit dem text "blabla alles eingetragen blabla..." und darunter ein Link names "Zurück zum Gästebuch".
wie muss jetzt das java-script für den link lauten, damit folgendes passiert wenn man daraufklickt ? ->
(1) das popup soll sich schliessen
(2) der frame mit dem gästebuch soll neu geladen werden - von diesem frame aus ging auch der aufruf zum öffnen des popups .. da gibs doch dann so ne parent-beziehung, oder ??


thx,
flash


----------



## dave (31. Januar 2002)

Du kannst den Frame ja einfach über seinen Namen anprechen, den Du beim definieren des Framesets angegeben hast..
( <frame src=".." name="blabla"> )

Dann kannst du den Frame mit 'name.location.reload()' neu laden und das Fenster dann mit 'self.close()' schliessen...


----------



## ajay (31. Januar 2002)

so ganz bekomm ich das noch nicht hin ...

also beim klick auf den link soll:
(1) das fenster schliessen
(2) die datei content.php?show=gbook im frame content der datei main.html neu geladen werden. von diesem frame aus wurde auch das popup ueber einen link geöffnet.


```
<a href="javascript:content.location.reload('content.php?show=gbook');window.close();">Zurück zum GBook</a>
```
(javascript hab ich als ein wort)

und so funktionierts noch net. es kommt immer der fehler .. content ist undefiniert...auch wenn ich nur content.location.reload() hinschreib


need help .. plzzz
flash


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

öhm, mal ne ganz dumme frage, heisst der frame auch content ?


----------



## dave (31. Januar 2002)

Wenn Du das Fenster auch aus dem Frame raus geöffnet hast, müsste es eigentlich auch mit self.opener.location gehen.


----------



## ajay (31. Januar 2002)

@leuchte: jo der frame heisst content .... son anfänger bin ich nu auch wieder net ;-)

@dave: thx der befehl opener hatts gebracht 

im endeffekt schauts nu so aus


```
<a href="javascript:opener.location('content.php?show=gbook');window.close();">Zurück zum GBook</a>
```


flash


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

jomei flash, woher soll ich das denn wissen 

naja prinzipiell kann und sollte man ja hier mit allem "rechnen" (nicht negativ gemeint) und ich wusst nu grade nicht wie gut du bist


----------

